# -Fs : Flagtail ff - sold



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i have to sell my 8 inch plus flagtail , it gets chased to much by aro and dat , and i dont wanna see it get beat up or killed !!

asking $$100 , those who have seen it know how healthy it is , one of the nicest ive seen on this forum for sure [email protected]! 
!~ 

here is the thread with all the pics !!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/my-flagtail-720/


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

i think it's Fei Feng.......

Feng Feng then it becomes "Phoenix-phoenix".......2 birds lol


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

damn man, i would love your flagtail! i'm worried my aro might try to kill it though..=(


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

_TiDy_ said:


> damn man, i would love your flagtail! i'm worried my aro might try to kill it though..=(


yup !! i am having the same issues , it gets chased and picked on by my aro , then that dat as well [email protected]! 

to top things off , it chases my loaches after , kinda like its pissed off


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

LOL, my loaches chase my small flag tail at the moment, but finally got to see the pictures last night, Free bump for a beautful fish!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/my-flagtail-720/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like this flagtail neeeds to be put with a puffer..

that should put him/her in its place


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i have decided to find this guy a home , before my new ARO arrives , 

so new price $$$$75 bucks takes it 

will be open to respectable offers , in pms only 

thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

there are a few pics [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ppppp---pending


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ssssold [email protected]!


----------

